
The browser version of Skype drops Firefox support - edhelas
https://preview.web.skype.com/
======
mastercheif
I’ve been using the Skype web preview on my 2012 Retina MBP because Skype.app
has become unusable on it. They must have recently switched video codecs or
broken hardware acceleration, a video conference with 4-6 people chews up
anywhere from 200%-400% of my Ivy Bridge i7. The same sized video conference
using the Skype web preview in Chrome uses ~40%.

------
explorigin
Of course the market dropped skype ever since Microsoft took over. </snark>

Seriously, I've been a remote worker for 8 years. Skype quality went down so
much when MS took over. For the past 3 years, Slack and Zoom have literally
picked up the slack.

